# MS Office 2007 "Setup Problem"



## E7Sas_GaLB (Sep 2, 2009)

hi,

when i try to install MS office 2007, it give me an error "Setup cannot find OneNote.en-us\OnoteLR.cab"... and it ask me to browse the valid directory of the file ... & when i do it .. it say that the directory is invalid.... 

plz ... any 1 can give an advice to solve this problem ..!!!:sigh:


Thanx


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This might work, try installing the trial Enterprise version then use your own valid key. Pls. let me know.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BF-D86A-4ACF-9DCC-4D61F500AD6D&displaylang=en


----------



## E7Sas_GaLB (Sep 2, 2009)

Still .. Not Working


----------



## E7Sas_GaLB (Sep 2, 2009)

hmmmm if there is missing in of Microsoft Frameworks ... it may causes this problem ????


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Microsoft? They will be able to help you out.


----------

